# One Piece Saltwater Fly Rods



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Is the G.Loomis Cross Current Pro-1 the only model out there?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Only production flyrod one piece I can find.
Can't even find one piece blanks.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Biscayne rods down in Miami makes one too.

http://www.biscaynerod.com/catalog/fly/fly.html


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You've stumped the Google master. I think there are a few out there, but not many. You can convert spin/cast blanks to fly rods, but the actions are not similar, in short finding the right blank for say an 8wt rod can be a challenge.

I have to ask, why do you want a 1 piece fly rod?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Biscayne rods down in Miami makes one too.
> 
> http://www.biscaynerod.com/catalog/fly/fly.html



Thank you




> I have to ask, why do you want a 1 piece fly rod?


Just doing some searching. Got curious if there are alternatives. 

I have heard great things about the Pro-1. Mainly on two fronts. A few different guys who target big tarpon swear by them. I have have also heard that they are very smooth casting rods.


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Tom, one way to find out...come by the shop tomorrow and cast the eight-weight Pro One. Sold a bunch of 'em.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This from the guy who says "Don't pick up that rod"   ;D

I was planning on coming over there tomorrow around lunch. Mainly to shoot the breeze. If you want to do some practice casting in the morning let me know.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Rouge rods

http://store.roguerods.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=32_33


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Tom - I just worry about breaking a 9' rod.  The tips are much weaker than casting/spinning rods and a repaired fly rod is never quite right.  They seem to be dag-gum expensive too.  With the technology available today there are no draw backs to multi piece rods.  If you ever want to talk rods or try one of my customs let me know.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for offer. Sounds like it may be a long conversation though. We might have to do it over fishing. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Thanks for offer. Sounds like it may be a long conversation though. We might have to do it over fishing.  ;D


They're not busy at that store.........he's got time!!!! ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Tom - I just worry about breaking a 9' rod.  The tips are much weaker than casting/spinning rods and a repaired fly rod is never quite right.  They seem to be dag-gum expensive too.  With the technology available today there are no draw backs to multi piece rods.  If you ever want to talk rods or try one of my customs let me know.


Hey man. Those Loomis pro-1's are 8'10". One of the sweetest casting rods I have ever thrown. Regardless of available technology, there is a noticeable difference between single and multi piece. The main reason big tarpon guys like them is that you will never pull the rod apart while fighting a fish or casting. Also, with no ferrels the rod just feels different. "Smoother" is the only word I can use to describe. And this is in comparison with the top Sage, Loomis, St. Croix, ...........I have cast them all.


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

i've fished with the 8 weight 1 piece cross current a lot and it is a very nice casting rod, fast & smooth.

i don't have one because i've been waiting for a buddy who gets guide pricing to get me one but he is having to wait for a long time. i'm getting close to the point where i'll pay retail


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Aaron I do not doubt they are a very sweet casting rod.  But when I see $450 for a 1 piece rod that without fail it will snap in the first ceiling fan, car door or garage door I see.

That is just me I would rather build myself a rod I can bang on and easily store in my car.  But it is very understandable why 'poon wranglers want a 1 piece and the lack of ferrules allows the power to transfer much smoother, no abrubt changes in the blank.

I'm searching for the 9' blanks, but G. Loomis does not have the blank on the market and in '10 will no longer be in the blank business period.  Sorry for any derailment Tom, rod building / physics just makes me a little tingly.  ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

in 2010 Loomis will no longer be selling blanks? I know some people who are gonne be super pissed. They love those 3 piece IMX blanks.


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

> > Thanks for offer. Sounds like it may be a long conversation though. We might have to do it over fishing.  ;D
> 
> 
> They're not busy at that store.........he's got time!!!! ;D


Things might be picking up, though! New ideas and activities are coming! 
Tom, I didn't get your message until this morning about a little casting, however, we'll discuss it today.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Tom - I found a supplier for the 1 piece fly rods. CTS & Rogue Rods make 1 piece 8' - 11' 4wt-15wt.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks I will keep that in mind. For now I want to cast the G.Loomis Pro-1 and the Biscane Rods Billy Baroo.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

When you do let me know what ya think. Those are too expensive to build one for myself and I have heard lots of good things about Biscane Rods.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Going to pick my 8wt Pro1 up in 15 minutes....and counting.    I'll post pics up tomorrow when it wills me to catch fish.  I'm going to wave it over the water to see how many fish just give up at the sight of it!  

-Richard

:cough: 325$ at economy tackle in Sarasota :cough:


----------

